# Better wolf photo?



## 343Bull (Aug 2, 2010)

Hopefully these are better one is the original and the other is a blown up portion of the photo. Now quit teasing me for posting the thumbnail version. :mrgreen:


----------



## Dekashika (Oct 23, 2007)

hmmmmm....................looks like a wolf to me.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

looks like one to me.


----------



## luv2fsh&hnt (Sep 22, 2007)

That is most definitely a wolf. Kill that MFer!


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Defiantly a wolf! In the central part of the state? We're so screwed! Don Peay is gonna sh*t kittens!


----------



## littlebuck (Mar 16, 2008)

big dogs suck!


----------



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

Relax....just a BIG COYOTE....no big deal


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

What unit was it on?


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Looks like he's guarding a cannabis plant in the 1st photo. :shock: seriously though definitely a wolf.


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

I had to study the blown up pic a while, mostly because of the tail. It did not look long enough to me at first, but after further investigation, I'd vote on a wolf. Big shoulders, large head...and I might add it aint skinny! I'd also bet it has buddies around and they are doing some serious killin and eatin. What unit?


----------



## silentstalker (Feb 19, 2008)

If it walks like a wolf, talks like a wolf, It is a coyote for sure!

That is a big dog no doubt. I saw one very similar to it last year on the LE Wasatch unit. Unfortunately I was unarmed and could only watch him cross the road in front of me and sneak off into the bushes. There is no doubt in my mind they are here.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Well, that sucks for your area if there are "dogs" that big there.... I'd bet if its hanging around, critters won't be. Might be worth a preseason "scouting" trip just to rid the area of a big coyote...


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

343bull dont just carpet bomb this sight!!

Where the hell did you see that sob! which state/county!


----------



## JuddCT (Sep 7, 2007)

I don't think I'll be able to sleep tonight if I don't find out where that big coyote is located. C'mon throw us a bone!


----------



## tuffluckdriller (May 27, 2009)

Not a wolf, just a "Big Coyote" that needs to die.


----------



## gitterdone81 (Sep 3, 2009)

I believe in the itty bitty picture post, he indicated it was the Central Unit.


----------



## nickpan (May 6, 2008)

Sure looks like one to me. Either there are a lot more people out in the woods or there are alot more wolves movin in... hoping its not the latter


----------



## stablebuck (Nov 22, 2007)

he's got terminator eyes too...next time you see him you should slide a piece of metal close to him and see if his foot absorbs it.
yeah I'm very interested to hear what county/nearby town in the Central Unit that was taken at...


----------



## bow&muzzyhunter (Mar 28, 2009)

"I got this on my trail camera, I have shown the photo to a few people and we all agree it is a wolf, our camera is in the Central hunting units, what do you all think wolf or coyote? I believe it is a wolf."

That was from his other post with the small picture.


----------



## ARROWHNTR (Dec 11, 2008)

I have cut tracks of wolfs couple of times hunting lions in the winter in the central unit, they have been there for a couple years now, I am guessing you are someware in the diamond fork/Sheep creek area??


----------



## neckcollar (Dec 30, 2007)

strawberry ridge. I got this picture sent to me weeks ago. The fish and game have already been up to the trail camera to check it out


----------



## havnfun (Dec 3, 2007)

SSS !!!!!


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

ARROWHNTR said:


> I have cut tracks of wolfs couple of times hunting lions in the winter in the central unit, they have been there for a couple years now, I am guessing you are someware in the diamond fork/Sheep creek area??


This would not surprise me at all.....just based on some wolf lookin "dogs" I've seen up there. They sure as hell weren't coyotes and were quick to disappear in the oak brush when I stopped to take a picture. Oddly enough they were pretty huge and furry like the one in the picture and at first driving up on them, I thought they were sombody's huskies or something that had gotten out.... but there was nobody around the ranch house area I was driving by. Never seen em since, and I fished that river a lot in that section. Makes my hair stand on end just thinkin about it. If you were up by Strawberry ridge, it would make sense too.... there is lots of thick country back in there.


----------



## hitman archery (Mar 29, 2009)

shoot, shovel and shut up
thats my motto
once the wolves come, there goes our deer and elk


----------



## Bhilly81 (Oct 18, 2009)

it looks like its just a good target for my .243 to me


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

bigboybdub said:


> it looks like its just a good target for my .243 to me


I was just thinking it looked like target practice myself


----------



## TopofUtahArcher (Sep 9, 2009)

Where did you say these pics were taken? I have a couple too but haven't been able to get pics to upload here.


----------



## stablebuck (Nov 22, 2007)

I think they said they were from Strawberry Ridge...which pretty much sucks...


----------



## bullsnot (Aug 10, 2010)

Time to get the suppresor out and do some "scouting".


----------



## stillhunterman (Feb 15, 2009)

bullsnot said:


> Time to get the suppresor out and do some "scouting".


Scouting is always fun! What kinda "suppresor" you talking about?? :?: :O•-:


----------



## bullsnot (Aug 10, 2010)

Well a wolf suppressor of course.


----------



## stillhunterman (Feb 15, 2009)

bullsnot said:


> Well a wolf suppressor of course.


Really? After all your huffing and puffing about laws and such in the "camps on public land" debate, wouldn't have thought you to be a poacher... :mrgreen: :shock:


----------



## TAK (Sep 9, 2007)

WOW!


----------



## RedNeck (Jan 6, 2010)

Now who is changing the rules to fit thier own needs? :twisted: BS? :O||:


----------



## bullsnot (Aug 10, 2010)

You guys are funny....I suppose I had that coming. In reality I would not take out a wolf. I'll be honest though I wouldn't mind if someone else did.


----------



## stillhunterman (Feb 15, 2009)

bullsnot said:


> You guys are funny....I suppose I had that coming. In reality I would not take out a wolf. I'll be honest though I wouldn't mind if someone else did.


Glad to hear you wouldn't go that far... _(O)_ :roll:


----------



## gitterdone81 (Sep 3, 2009)

I think that any one that actually would potentially take out a wolf, would be best served to not state the fact on a public forum such as this. Eliminates the claim of "Thought it was a coyote" or could significantly reduce the potential self defense argument. If one previously states they would shoot a wolf or hope that wolves get shot, if one is caught in the process of SSS, well your defense of accident could be hard pressed to prove.


----------



## bullsnot (Aug 10, 2010)

Hire illegal aliens to do it. You know they don't get deported and never have to show up for court. They don't need to worry about a defense. Added benefit is you can pay them under the table.

Ok sorry for bringing politics into it and at my poor attempt at humor.

Uh-hum. Seriously we all knew wolves were coming. Wolves are a political argument anyway. They represent more than just hungry mouths....they represent our ability to do jack against those that wish to do away with hunting. They were shoved down our throats, the goal line keeps moving, and we are proving to be powerless to not only stop the bleeding where wolf populations are soaring but now we are being told that unless healthy poplutaions exist on ALL native wolf ranges they will ALL be protected. In other words based on this latest ruling as long as there is a little part of southern Arizona that doesn't have a "healthy" wolf population they can continue to put all of them on the ESA.

The real battle is taking place on the steps of a very big fancy looking building. Not in the trees on a mountian somewhere.


----------



## Finnegan (Sep 7, 2007)

bullsnot said:


> Hire illegal aliens to do it.


I dunno, bullsnot. Illegal aliens scare me.

[attachment=0:10o34yqp]alien.jpg[/attachment:10o34yqp]


----------



## stillhunterman (Feb 15, 2009)

bullsnot said:


> Hire illegal aliens to do it. You know they don't get deported and never have to show up for court. They don't need to worry about a defense. Added benefit is you can pay them under the table.
> 
> *Ok sorry for bringing politics into it and at my poor attempt at humor.*
> 
> ...


Politics are THE solution, so they need to be addressed, and your humor is kinda effective 

The second bolded area is pretty much right on, and that is why the ESA has to be addressed, and I think will be on either the Supreme Court level or the Congressional level to bring the wording up to date and relevent to todays issues, not those of 30 years ago. Good post.


----------



## stillhunterman (Feb 15, 2009)

Finnegan said:


> bullsnot said:
> 
> 
> > Hire illegal aliens to do it.
> ...


Geeze Finn, that succor would scare the bejeepers out of me! :mrgreen: :shock:


----------



## bullsnot (Aug 10, 2010)

Finnegan said:


> bullsnot said:
> 
> 
> > Hire illegal aliens to do it.
> ...


WHOA!!! Call me a poacher all you want but I would definitely practice SSS with that dude!!

-8/- -^|^-


----------



## bullsnot (Aug 10, 2010)

stillhunterman said:


> Politics are THE solution, so they need to be addressed, and your humor is kinda effective
> 
> The second bolded area is pretty much right on, and that is why the ESA has to be addressed, and I think will be on either the Supreme Court level or the Congressional level to bring the wording up to date and relevent to todays issues, not those of 30 years ago. Good post.


The laws in many cases, much like universities, are steeped in tradition and out of touch with the real world as it exists today. The sad thing is many of those with a voice or a vote know nothing about what's really happening in terms of the wilderness and our forests aside from what they see on the National Geo channel, the wallpaper on their apple, or maybe the occasional trip to a paved campground.


----------

